
“So, let’s build a pro soccer team from scratch…” - xweb
https://medium.com/@dens/so-lets-build-a-pro-soccer-team-from-scratch-69a7588bb2da#
======
powera
It's a sports startup!

Well, not quite. As he says in the article, the team can't get promoted the
way teams do in Europe. So there isn't the possibility of a large financial
reward by being "successful" at running the team.

